# Quadra-Fire Adventure 2 and 3



## JA600L (Nov 10, 2015)

Has anybody had a chance to run one of these "smart" stoves with a thermostat yet? They are claiming 20 and 40 hour max burn times. http://www.quadrafire.com/


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2015)

So far TBD. I'm eager to hear how it performs, but take marketing claims with a grain of salt. Thinking of getting one?


----------



## JA600L (Nov 11, 2015)

Nope I'll rock the 4300 ACT yet. I just saw it on the website.  It seems like they are taking a bold step.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Nov 11, 2015)

With it being a 4.5 cu ft stove and a good wood load in it a cat stove, you could get 40  hour burn if everything is right.

Basically that means at 40 hours you have enough coals to start another load of wood with the help of firestarters.


----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 11, 2015)

I want to see how hard it is to control the stove manually, for when the thermo craps out.  Cool that it's programmable. Sounds like you could idle it while at work, then have it ramp up before you get home.


Huntindog1 said:


> With it being a 4.5 cu ft stove and a good wood load in it a cat stove, you could get  hour burn if everything is right.


I'm thinking longer, even though it's not a cat.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Nov 11, 2015)

whoops a typo I fixed it to 40 hour burn or better yet 40 hour cycle time.


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2015)

Huntindog1 said:


> With it being a 4.5 cu ft stove and a good wood load in it a cat stove, you could get 40  hour burn if everything is right.
> Basically that means at 40 hours you have enough coals to start another load of wood with the help of firestarters.



It does say 4.5 cu ft. though I am wondering it if that is correct. The capacity seems large for a 6" flue. I find nothing saying this is a catalytic stove.


----------



## Jags (Nov 11, 2015)

If it wasn't a dang pedestal there would probably be one in my living room right now. (the 3 model).


----------



## JA600L (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Vigil Igne (Nov 11, 2015)

Jags said:


> If it wasn't a dang pedestal there would probably be one in my living room right now. (the 3 model).


Agreed - If it looked like their Explorer model I would jump at it too.


----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 11, 2015)

Jags said:


> If it wasn't a dang pedestal there would probably be one in my living room right now.


You should be able to fab up some legs. With those and the satin nickel hinge pins, you'd be stylin'!


----------



## stovelark (Nov 11, 2015)

We got one in the store 2 weeks ago-  its a beast.  Beast of a price too 3559 Retail MSRP.  Black door and huge pedestal.  Haven't had one in operation yet.  Its got bigger and more beefy looking clay brick over the norm Quad pumice style brick.  Physically, 630 lbs, makes the BK King look small-er.  We shall see-  already know how to manually operate though, pull out a pin and its go time...


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2015)

Can you measure up the firebox? I've never seen a stove this size with a 6" vent. Photos (inside and out) are always appreciated.


----------



## brad wilton (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey bg ,my stove has 6 inch flue .no problems so far over 4 cu ft


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2015)

Holy cavern - that thing holds allotta wood.


----------



## JA600L (Nov 14, 2015)

I saw the Adventure 2 today at the local dealer.  I'm honestly not too impressed.  Seeing that much electronics on a woodstove kind of defeats the point to me. 
The aesthetics are not there.  It is a plain Jane stove loaded with electronics.  I saw a temperature sensor inside the firebox. The Explorer 2 and 3 looked a whole lot better.


----------



## Rangerbait (Jan 23, 2017)

Now that this thing has been in service for over a year, are there any reviews on it? Seriously considering this model.


----------



## Niko (Jan 23, 2017)

I saw this video.  Does a good job of explaining, but still confused if no power and battery.  Anyone see a ash draw?


----------



## Adventure2 (Oct 11, 2017)

JA600L said:


> Has anybody had a chance to run one of these "smart" stoves with a thermostat yet? They are claiming 20 and 40 hour max burn times. http://www.quadrafire.com/


I just did my first burn. So far so good. Seems very simple and this really puts out some heat! I just ran across this thread so I will try to answer questions and keep you guys posted.


----------



## JA600L (Oct 12, 2017)

Adventure2 said:


> I just did my first burn. So far so good. Seems very simple and this really puts out some heat! I just ran across this thread so I will try to answer questions and keep you guys posted.



Can you give us a summary of how it performs? Thanks.


----------



## Rangerbait (Oct 12, 2017)

Whoa, three posts on this thread since January...glad I went with the Blaze King instead.


----------



## robertmcw (Oct 12, 2017)

I really like the theory of an auto control and in a perfect world it would but great, but in the world we live in, you would need to have a few spares of all of the electric parts and computer boards and a few cats on handy and the skills to replace them when they fail.  Let’s assume the board fails.  The dealer will not have one on hand and you will need to order one.  But how time will it need to order one and what if it is backordered?   Then you are SOL with a stove you cannot use.  Now if the stove has a manual override such if the stove fails and you can use the stove while you are waiting for parts, that would be different.


----------



## redktmrider (Oct 12, 2017)

The video above posted by Niko says that the air control can be disconnected from the auto control and ran like a conventional stove.
 Pretty Smart.


----------



## Adventure2 (Oct 12, 2017)

JA600L said:


> Can you give us a summary of how it performs? Thanks.


It perormed great! The thermostat does all the work for you. You just set it and go! I did play with the temp and went from 90 to 8t then to 65 and back to 80. It did heat all 1800 sq feet of my home. It was 55 last night which was good because I was able to keep all the windows open. It did have a smell at first which I knew going into the first burn. Glass stayed clean but when I went to sleep and woke up glass was dirty. The burn time was just under 20 but I could have added more wood. When I checked on the stove after I woke up all that was left was hot ash. Im sure im going to really like this stove. It definitely outperformed my old insert in my last fireplace.


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2017)

Adventure2 said:


> It perormed great! The thermostat does all the work for you. You just set it and go! I did play with the temp and went from 90 to 8t then to 65 and back to 80. It did heat all 1800 sq feet of my home. It was 55 last night which was good because I was able to keep all the windows open. It did have a smell at first which I knew going into the first burn. Glass stayed clean but when I went to sleep and woke up glass was dirty. The burn time was just under 20 but I could have added more wood. When I checked on the stove after I woke up all that was left was hot ash. Im sure im going to really like this stove. It definitely outperformed my old insert in my last fireplace.


Thanks for the update! Instead of going for the long burn I'd run the stove hotter for the next burn in order to bake in the paint. Try to get it over 500º and open up the windows.


----------



## pjarnold19 (Sep 19, 2018)

First burn in our Quad Adventure II. Very excited to see how the season goes. First time burning wood in the house. I live in central MN so should be a good test once the really cold weather hits in Jan, Feb! This board is awesome and very informative. Been lurking for years. Looking forward to contributing more in the future.


----------



## pjarnold19 (Oct 21, 2018)

Been burning just about a month now. Hasn’t been real steady as temps still are mild. We have had some high temps only in the upper 30’s and low 40’s for some stretches. Mainly burning in the morning and evening. All my wood is 20% moisture or less. I use a moisture meter. Burning mainly hardwoods. Ash, elm and oak, some black walnut and maple. Set the thermostat at 75 downstairs and use the furnace fan to circulate heat throughout the 1,980 sq ft we have. Temps downstairs where stove is at will reach 75-80 and typically we see 72-74 upstairs.

I do not have anything to compare this stove to since this is my first stove but the Adventure II is awesome!! All night burns with nice red hot chunks of coal in the morning to get things rolling again. I will keep posting and try to answer any questions about this stove if anyone is interested. I want to do that because there is not much out there currently about this stove. Love the cozy heat, smell and ambiance this bad boy gives.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JA600L (Oct 21, 2018)

I think everyone will want to know how long of a burn time it gets and how the fire reacts to thermostat changes.


----------



## Wes1222 (Oct 21, 2018)

Following because I am about to pull the trigger on one.  It was between the lopi liberty and this one.  about the same price but this one seems very cool for a first timer and with a wife who is worried about controlling the fire.  love the thermostat idea.  looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## Wes1222 (Oct 21, 2018)

pjarnold19 said:


> Been burning just about a month now. Hasn’t been real steady as temps still are mild. We have had some high temps only in the upper 30’s and low 40’s for some stretches. Mainly burning in the morning and evening. All my wood is 20% moisture or less. I use a moisture meter. Burning mainly hardwoods. Ash, elm and oak, some black walnut and maple. Set the thermostat at 75 downstairs and use the furnace fan to circulate heat throughout the 1,980 sq ft we have. Temps downstairs where stove is at will reach 75-80 and typically we see 72-74 upstairs.
> 
> I do not have anything to compare this stove to since this is my first stove but the Adventure II is awesome!! All night burns with nice red hot chunks of coal in the morning to get things rolling again. I will keep posting and try to answer any questions about this stove if anyone is interested. I want to do that because there is not much out there currently about this stove. Love the cozy heat, smell and ambiance this bad boy gives.
> 
> ...




where did you get you stove pad at?


----------



## pjarnold19 (Oct 22, 2018)

Got the stove pad from a local guy here in MN Ezparza.com 

It is colored concrete. Very heavy and durable. Looks great!

So far burn times seem good considering the moderate temps. As it gets into the colder part of the season we’ll see. I can put three big pieces of ash in around 9:00 and that will last all night. Big chunks of red coals in the morning that fire right back up.

The stove has a little light that will turn red when it is calling for more fuel. You push that button, load more wood and the damper automatically open up until the fire is established again. I will sometimes add wood without the red light coming on. Thermostat will be at or above set temp and the stove will open the damper to get the fire rolling again and then slowly close off for a steady burn. I am learning, maybe don’t have to hit the button when I add more wood if it isn’t red.

If you have the thermostat set at 75 and you reach that temp, you can increase the thermostat to 80 and it automatically opens the damper to stoke the fire. Bump it back down to 75 and it closes things off allowing less air and calms the fire down. I will try and post some video of that in the future. 

Keep the questions coming. Not sure if I am answering the burn time question properly as it seems everyone has a bit of a different opinion on what a burn time is.

Watching college football on Sat night with the cozy fire going was beyond sweet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wes1222 (Oct 30, 2018)

I just pulled the trigger on one myself for our house.  will be here next week.  our night time temps are already down in low 30s.  can't wait to get it installed and get burning.  just stacked 2.5 cords this weekend.  another load incoming next week.


----------



## Dug8498 (Oct 30, 2018)

I was looking at the adventure III a few weeks ago as I was pondering getting a new stove next year and we have a dealer 1 town over that sells these (I can't get them to call me back which is kind of weird). Unfortunately i can't find much info at all on these on this site other than the 3 members, all new, that have posted a few times about their stoves. I am looking forward to hearing more from them and hopefully some seasoned members on here who might own one as I've gotten a bit dissuaded by the reviews listed on Quadrafire's facebook page.

The reviews for the adventure stoves (with the exception of 1 positive review) are all extremely negative and a bit disconcerting. It could be that only people that dislike the stove are posting? Who knows...


----------



## Wes1222 (Nov 5, 2018)

pjarnold19 said:


> Got the stove pad from a local guy here in MN Ezparza.com
> 
> It is colored concrete. Very heavy and durable. Looks great!
> 
> ...




so mine came in  picking it up Friday.  installing this weekend.  waiting on my chimney and stove pipe.  question, how far away should I mount my thermostat?  should I put it next to my regular heat pump thermostat?  that's bout 20ft away and down the hall.


----------



## begreen (Nov 5, 2018)

Put the thermostat out of the range of the radiant heat from the stove in a draft free location. The proposed location is probably good.


----------



## Wes1222 (Nov 5, 2018)

begreen said:


> Put the thermostat out of the range of the radiant heat from the stove in a draft free location. The proposed location is probably good.




sounds good.  plus I should be able to rout the wire easy.


----------



## pjarnold19 (Nov 6, 2018)

Good luck Wes1222 

My thermostat is roughly 20’ or so down a hallway from the stove 48” off the floor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wes1222 (Nov 12, 2018)

We are up and running boys  took all weekend but it's in.  Wow this thing puts out some heat.  love it so far.  the Selkirk install was a dream.  super easy to hook up.  the roof flash was a pain.  made a few mistakes but fixed it up though.


----------



## edyit (Nov 12, 2018)

looks nice, enjoy the heat


----------



## Wes1222 (Nov 14, 2018)

oh boy, any one have any issues with the thermostat not controlling the stove. I load and light mine then it skyrockets to 75 dag even though it's set to 68.  smart burn green light stays on for 2 hr.  only way for her to cool off is unplugging it.


----------



## Wes1222 (Nov 14, 2018)

is this normal on the start up for it to skyrocket like that? it will run you out the house.  The instructions for the thermostat were poor, did it matter which screw each wire went under?  also noticed in my thermostat it had a jumper between the red and RC screw.  again I am brand new to burning so maybe I'm just not used to it.  little paranoid.


----------



## pjarnold19 (Nov 18, 2018)

Mine always burns warmer than what the thermostat is set for. I have been playing around with the thermostat. I have never set is for over 75 degrees. When I do set it at 75 it will get my downstairs typically to 80 degrees. So I will start it out to get everything warmed up and then dial it down to 70-72 dependent on the outside temp. If you have the blower fan option dial that down to a lower setting. I have also found that this stove really seems to hold heat well and if you plan on using the area the stove is in there is no need to load the fire box full of wood. Only add what you need to get a good fire going.

With all that said, I agree, I wish you could damper the stove down quicker once you get the fire established. It almost seems like it will continue to keep things stoked up for a period of time regardless of the set temp on the thermostat. It regulates itself once it gets to a certain point. The book says to always push the button when reloading and when you hit the button it always goes through that “fire up cycle”. I think you burn through wood faster than you really need to. In the picture below the thermostat has been set at 68 for roughly 10-15 minutes and it is still roaring pretty good and room temp is up to 77 but I have the box loaded up too. When I initially fired things up this morning I had the thermostat set at 72.

The heat feels good and I am not expecting the room temp to reflect exactly the thermostat setting as we are talking about live fire but I would think the stove would be able to damper itself down quicker.

This is good feedback and I may give Quadra Fire a call to see if they have any suggestions. Still love everything about burning wood. Love the look, smell and the heat the wood gives!


----------



## Wes1222 (Nov 22, 2018)

pjarnold19 said:


> Mine always burns warmer than what the thermostat is set for. I have been playing around with the thermostat. I have never set is for over 75 degrees. When I do set it at 75 it will get my downstairs typically to 80 degrees. So I will start it out to get everything warmed up and then dial it down to 70-72 dependent on the outside temp. If you have the blower fan option dial that down to a lower setting. I have also found that this stove really seems to hold heat well and if you plan on using the area the stove is in there is no need to load the fire box full of wood. Only add what you need to get a good fire going.
> 
> With all that said, I agree, I wish you could damper the stove down quicker once you get the fire established. It almost seems like it will continue to keep things stoked up for a period of time regardless of the set temp on the thermostat. It regulates itself once it gets to a certain point. The book says to always push the button when reloading and when you hit the button it always goes through that “fire up cycle”. I think you burn through wood faster than you really need to. In the picture below the thermostat has been set at 68 for roughly 10-15 minutes and it is still roaring pretty good and room temp is up to 77 but I have the box loaded up too. When I initially fired things up this morning I had the thermostat set at 72.
> 
> ...




ok you put my mind at ease now.  your write up is spot in with mine.  book claims the light will go off when the temp gets up to the set point.  mine stay a on for the full 2hr max it is programmed to stay on.  I still love the unit though.  agree let's call quadra fire.


----------



## Wes1222 (Nov 23, 2018)

I tried to call quadra fire this morning myself to provide feedback.  I am just going to use the thermostat to control the intake. in theory it will work in place of the button on reloads.  just crank it up on reload to get her going then dial it back later.  I will say the button is great for a cold stove and house .  when you call quad it sends you to your local dealer.  I'm the first person to have one of these with my dealer.  I did submit an online inquiry.


----------



## Wes1222 (Nov 26, 2018)

PJ,
quadra fire told me the thermostat should cut the stove off during the smart burn technology function.  They referred me to my local dealer now.  Kinda blows I can't just deal with them directly.  My dealer said in the first customer of theirs with this stove.  I have a feeling i have more knowledge of it than them.  Question, did you leave the jumper in the thermostat between the 2 wire ports?  mine came with one in there.


----------



## Wes1222 (Nov 26, 2018)

only other thing I can think of is the stove is keep itself in the burn zone and that takes precidences over the temp set point.  my evenings here are only in the upper to low 40s.


----------



## pjarnold19 (Dec 1, 2018)

Wes, I called my dealer last Friday and they were going to call me back this week and never heard back from them. When I did talk to them on Friday they think it may be a bad thermocoupler. That is one of the heat sensors in the fire box. They agree it shouldn’t continue to fire for the 2 hours. Hoping we can get this dialed in but we’ll see. I am not sure on the jumper wire as the dealer installed it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Dec 1, 2018)

Wes1222 said:


> Question, did you leave the jumper in the thermostat between the 2 wire ports? mine came with one in there.


Between what two terminals was the jumper?


----------



## Wes1222 (Dec 1, 2018)

PJ,
i figured it out!  we are not supposed to load the stove on initial start up.  you tube build adventure stove fire.  start with only 2 logs and kindling.  once coals are going out in 2 logs.  the. when light goes out you load her up for the night.  I did that last night and it worked like a dream.  the instructions in manual suck.  I was loading it to capacity on the start up and all the logs were burning.  lol.  stove top temp was 600 other night.  doing the new method works like a charm.  try it out let me know you.  my thermocouple seem to be working.


----------



## Wes1222 (Dec 1, 2018)

begreen said:


> Between what two terminals was the jumper?




between the red and rc ports.  my heat pump thermostat is the same.  on the wall thermostat


----------



## begreen (Dec 1, 2018)

Wes1222 said:


> between the red and rc ports.  my heat pump thermostat is the same.  on the wall thermostat


Yes, I think that jumper is ok.


----------



## fordhacker (Dec 5, 2018)

So there are two guys with these stoves going in here. Any updates on these stoves? Have a chance to pick one up for $2100? Feed back would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wes1222 (Dec 5, 2018)

PJ,
any luck from your dealer?  mine is roasting me out of the house again today.  yesterday it was fine.  today it still won't close the air intake fully.  it's an inferno in it.  so seeing if the thermocouple is the culprit like you mentioned.  my dealer is clueless.  I'm the first one to get this stove from him.


----------



## Wes1222 (Dec 5, 2018)

fordhacker said:


> So there are two guys with these stoves going in here. Any updates on these stoves? Have a chance to pick one up for $2100? Feed back would be greatly appreciated.



Ford,
the stove is huge and well built.  however, the electronic may be off.  I will tell you you cannot talk directly with quadra fire.  you have to go through the dealer.  then the other issue was I installed mine myself so the dealer is reluctant to help me unless I pay for a service call.


----------



## Wes1222 (Dec 5, 2018)

pjarnold19 said:


> Wes, I called my dealer last Friday and they were going to call me back this week and never heard back from them. When I did talk to them on Friday they think it may be a bad thermocoupler. That is one of the heat sensors in the fire box. They agree it shouldn’t continue to fire for the 2 hours. Hoping we can get this dialed in but we’ll see. I am not sure on the jumper wire as the dealer installed it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




any luck?  I'm dying with mine continuing to fire for 2 hr.  some days it works some days it doesn't.


----------



## fordhacker (Dec 5, 2018)

You guys have owned these stoves quite awhile and still dont have them figured out. Havent seen any reviews on them yet or talk other than you two?


----------



## pjarnold19 (Dec 8, 2018)

Nothing yet. Dealer is working with Quadra Fire. I have a friend that bought this stove last year and his is working perfect. Hasn’t had any issues. He uses the thermostat as well and the fire dials down after the set temps are reached. I have confidence this will get fixed, just a bit annoyed with the customer service from the dealer....good guys but taking forever to get this figured out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratsrepus (Dec 8, 2018)

JA600L said:


>





if I could put that much wood in my ashford it would go for a week


----------



## pjarnold19 (Dec 8, 2018)

I have turned the electronics off and am running it manually right now. Just pulled the pin out of the damper control and you can control the air manually. It is working good now. Room is up to temp and flames just licking the glass. Nice slow burn! Will run it this way until the dealer can figure things out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wes1222 (Dec 19, 2018)

pjarnold19 said:


> I have turned the electronics off and am running it manually right now. Just pulled the pin out of the damper control and you can control the air manually. It is working good now. Room is up to temp and flames just licking the glass. Nice slow burn! Will run it this way until the dealer can figure things out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




PJ,
any luck?  mine was working good the other day.  now not so much.  hit the set point then intake started to step down but never fully closed.  set at 68 and its 75 in house. lol.


----------



## Pertzbro (Dec 20, 2018)

Wish both of you had experience with a manual modern epa tube stove prior to the fully electronic one. You'd understand the fire process a bit better and could understand what the electronics are trying to do to the fire to control the temps. That thing is huge.


----------



## Jeff88 (Jan 5, 2019)

I bought the Adventure III this Fall.  I like the stove overall.  Yes, the burn profile to meet EPA emissions standards during the high heat phase (burning from wood to coal) takes precedence over the thermostatic controls.  So, the stove burns hot for an hour or two after you add wood even if the thermostat is not calling for heat.  You can 'trick' the stove by adding wood without pressing the load button, but, unless you have a really hot and large coal base, it will cause a lot of smoke/creosote.  The thermostat really only comes into play in the low heat phase of the burn.  So, don't expect a lot of room temperature control.  Besides the tremendous heat output, I like the load button as I can press it, load it, and forget it.  I'm use to having to nurse the fire to optimal before setting the dampers.  No need now.  

As for more wood equaling longer burn times, not so much.  More wood means more heat, but with the burn profile taking precedence coupled with it being a non-catalytic stove, you're still talking, at best, 10 hours of productive heat after fully loading.  If you're calling for heat, more like 2-4 hours.  Can you get 40 hours out of this stove?  Yes, if a couple coals that require kindling to self light back up constitutes 40 hours of burn.  Hours 10-20 you can put your hand briefly on the stove, hours 20-40, the stove can be handled.


----------



## pjarnold19 (Mar 31, 2019)

Jeff88 is pretty much spot on with his analysis. I didn’t want to post much more until I got more experience with my Adventure II. I was having some issues with my stove early on. It didn’t seem to be working like it should. Once the initial burn was complete I could not control anything with the thermostat. You should be able to turn up the temp above room temp and the stove will open up the air control to stoke the fire and vice versa.  Mine was not doing that. Dealer replaced the mother board and it seems to work properly now.

I think my biggest concern early on was it was heating us out of the house in the initial burn stage. But as I got things dialed in and began to understand the stove better and its characteristics, this stove is sweet!! I was loading up too much wood last fall. I didn’t need that much heat. Pretty much burned hardwoods all burning season. Lesson learned was early and late in the year just put a few logs on to warm things up a bit. No need to load the stove full. Throughout Dec, Jan & Feb I could load it up and it was perfect since we had a very cold old school Minnesota winter. Loved every minute of it with this stove keeping us plenty warm!

I would load the stove up at night typically between 9:30-10:30 and in the morning I usually get up around 5:00-5:30 it was no issue hitting the reset button on the stove, throwing wood in and the fire wood take off within 5 minutes. I would keep the door cracked sometimes other times I would shut it up tight and walk away. Even going down later around 6:00 or 6:30 I would get the same results.

This stove burned everyday all day all winter long. Wife stays home and she would throw wood in as needed throughout the day, typically twice a day throwing 3-4 logs in at a crack. That has slowed down in March but when it was cold that was the routine.

Overall I would say now that I know the stove better and being new to burning wood, this is a great stove. Really like the fact you can hit the reset button, throw the wood in stove and walk away. It is very easy to use.


----------



## begreen (Mar 31, 2019)

Unless your power is always perfect I would consider plugging in the stove to a surge protected outlet to protect the electronics.


----------



## pjarnold19 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion, I will roll with it the way it is. If something unforeseen happens with our imperfect power, I can run it manually too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Apr 2, 2019)

pjarnold19 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I will roll with it the way it is. If something unforeseen happens with our imperfect power, I can run it manually too.


True, but you might ask about the cost of replacing a control board due to power surge. I lost one on our Quad 1200CB for this reason and it was not cheap to replace. The surge happened in summer and I didn't find out about the fried board until I went to start up the stove in fall. After that I got a surge protector and unplugged the unit as soon as the season ended.


----------



## ratsrepus (Apr 7, 2019)

electronics on a wood stove seems like a PITA to me


----------

